# Name of Vessel No. 4



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

Below are members of The Fishing Fleet who received in the main Birthday or New Year’s Honours in World War 2, but sadly neither the London Gazette nor Seedies nor Forces War Records name the vessels they were serving on. I would appreciate any help be it the names of the vessels or a web site or e-mail address of someone who may know.
Thanks and Kind Regards
Mike Kinnear, Hua Hin, Thailand 

William Meldrum 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 330, published 09 January 1946

William Spence Milne 
BEM (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Second Engineman of a Steam Trawler
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2679, published 10 June 1944

Robert Mitchell
BEM (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Second Hand of a Steam Trawler
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 73, published 04 January 1944

James Moncur
MBE (CD) – 1942 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
30 December 1941 Gazette Issue 35399, Supplement 20, published 01 January 1942

Alexander Munro 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 330, published 09 January 1946

James Murray 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 330, published 09 January 1946

Peter Murray 
BEM (CD) – 1942 Birthday Honours - when Mate of a Steam Drifter according to LG and Forces War Records – Seedies say HM Tug ROYSTERER but there were two named Peter Murray in the same LG and the other one is shown as Established Mate 
05 June 1942 Gazette Issue 35586, Supplement 2505, published 11 June 1942

Theodore Neilsen 
MBE (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Fishing Vessel
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2673, published 10 June 1944

Clement John Palmer 
MBE (CD) – 1942 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler 
30 December 1941 Gazette Issue 35399, Supplement 21, published 01 January 1942

Eric Clarkson Porter 
BEM (CD) – when- 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Third Hand of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 332, published 09 January 1946

James Pottinger 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 332, published 09 January 1946

Donald Ralph 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Mate of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 332, published 09 January 1946

Albert Edward Robinson
BEM (CD) – 1945 Birthday Honours – when Third Hand of a Steam Trawler
08 June 1945 Gazette Issue 37122, Supplement 3061 published 15 June 1945

Thomas Sloan
MM
No Date
BEM (CD) – 1942 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Boat
05 June 1942 Gazette Issue 35586, Supplement 2505, published 11 June 1942
FWR and Naval-History shows a Croix De Guerre Gazette Date 14 January 1919 to Thomas A. Sloan, Leading Deck Hand, 1201 S.D.

John Ogilvie Smith 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 334, published 09 January 1946


----------

